# Das Usenext und Co wurde gehackt.



## Lord Wotan (28. April 2020)

UseNeXT und das Usenet: Next Generation Usenet






Wichtiger Hinweis zu Ihrer Datensicherheit bei UseNeXT -
lassen Sie uns zusammen Datenmissbrauch verhindern!


Über  eine Sicherheitslücke bei einem Partnerunternehmen haben Unbefugte auf  unsere Infrastruktur zugegriffen. Wir analysieren gerade, welche Schäden  möglicherweise entstanden sind. Sicherheitshalber sind derzeit alle  Systeme offline gestellt. Daher sind wir nicht übers Internet, per  E-Mail oder Call-Center erreichbar. Bitte lesen Sie hier, was Sie zu  Ihrer eigenen Sicherheit tun sollten!


Für eilige Fragen ist diese Notfall-Hotline eingerichtet: 089 20172022 -
Sie erreichen uns Montag bis Freitag von 10 bis 20 Uhr und Samstags von 10 bis 18 Uhr.


Was ist passiert?
Über  die Software eines unserer Partner sind die IT-Systeme unseres  Unternehmens angegriffen worden. Aktuell prüfen wir all unserer Server  und Datenbanken auf unautorisierte Zugriffe und werden erst nach  Abschluss der Prüfung wieder online gehen. Hinweise, die Aufschluss über  Ihr Verhalten im Usenet geben, sind davon nicht betroffen, da diese  Informationen nie erfasst oder gespeichert werden.


Was muss ich tun?
Es  könnte ein Risiko bestehen, dass Angreifer Zugang zu Ihren  Account-Informationen erhalten haben. Potentiell betroffen sind Ihr  Name, Rechnungsanschrift, Zahlungsdaten wie IBAN und Kontonummer sowie  weitere Daten, die wir zur Durchführung Ihres Vertrags verarbeitet  haben. Durch den Zugriff auf die Bankdaten besteht das Risiko, dass Sie  Opfer eines Betrugs oder Identitätsdiebstahls werden könnten.


Wir empfehlen Ihnen daher dringend folgende Maßnahmen:


     Ändern Sie umgehend die Passwörter Ihrer Accounts. Am wichtigsten  sind die Accounts, die zur Wiederherstellung anderer Accounts oder  Passwörter benötigt werden. Wenn Sie diese Passwörter auch für andere  Seiten verwenden, sollten Sie diese auch dort ändern.
     Überprüfen Sie die Einstellungen Ihrer Accounts (z.B. automatische  Weiterleitungen von Nachrichten). Etwaige Veränderungen deuten auf einen  unbefugten Zugriff hin. Korrigieren Sie die Einstellungen  gegebenenfalls.
    Wenn Sie feststellen, dass  jemand Ihre Identität benutzt, benachrichtigen Sie bitte umgehend den  Anbieter des betroffenen Accounts und lassen Sie das Konto sperren.  Informieren Sie auch Freunde über den möglichen Identitätsdiebstahl.
    Achten Sie ab sofort auf verdächtige Abbuchungen auf Ihren Konten.
     Kontrollieren Sie Ihren Posteingang auf betrügerische Phishing-Mails.  Klicken Sie auf keine Links, die Ihnen suspekt erscheinen, sondern  melden Sie diese.


Was geschieht jetzt?
Zusammen  mit Spezialisten arbeiten wir an der Analyse des konkreten Eingriffs  und der schnellstmöglichen Behebung des Problems. Ein  IT-Sicherheitsunternehmen unterstützt uns außerdem dabei, die IT-Systeme  gegen vergleichbare Angriffe für die Zukunft abzusichern. Zudem sind  das Amt für Datenschutzaufsicht und die Ermittlungsbehörden über den  Vorfall informiert.


Wann funktionieren die Dienste wieder?
Aktuell  setzen wir alles daran, die Erreichbarkeit unserer Dienste  wiederherzustellen. Weil dabei Datenschutz und Datensicherheit  selbstverständlich vorgehen, lässt sich noch kein konkreter Termin  festlegen. Wir halten Sie auf dem Laufenden und informieren Sie über die  Schritte.


Wie kann ich Kontakt zu Ihnen aufnehmen?
Bis  die regulären Kontaktwege wieder freigeschaltet sind, informieren wir  Sie aktuell und transparent auf Facebook über alle neuen Entwicklungen.  Zusätzlich steht für eventuelle Rückfragen die Notfall-Hotline 089  20172022 für Sie bereit. Sie erreichen diese Montag bis Freitag von 10  bis 20 Uhr und Samstags von 10 bis 18 Uhr.


Wir  wissen, dass diese Situation Sie beunruhigen kann. Wir möchten Ihnen  versichern, dass wir alles tun, um die Sicherheit Ihrer Daten zu  verteidigen. Wir entschuldigen uns vielmals für den Vorfall und für die  Unannehmlichkeiten, die Ihnen dadurch entstehen.


Ihr UseNeXT Team


----------



## rabe08 (28. April 2020)

Nicht Usenet wurde gehackt sondern UseNeXT. Das ist schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## Research (28. April 2020)

Bitte Zitate Quotieren.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2020)

Usenext? Sowas gibt es noch?


----------



## rabe08 (29. April 2020)

Beste Quelle für vielleicht nicht immer so ganz legale Downloads, z.B. wg. Urheberrecht.


----------



## Dynamitarde (29. April 2020)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Beste Quelle für vielleicht nicht immer so ganz legale Downloads, z.B. wg. Urheberrecht.



Aber nur für Leute die sich mit diesem Thema kaum auskennen ,jedenfalls was Usenext angeht.


----------



## Locutosz (5. Mai 2020)

Seh ich das richtig? Passwörter und Kontodaten wurden nicht verschlüsselt?


----------

